# Help wtih first campain



## mihalis19 (Sep 11, 2016)

Hello. Im trying to see if teespring it is profitalbe. 
In the past i used it again also spreadshirt with no luck. But its is really that i havent any clue how i could promote properly in facebook ads. 

Now im trying again. If i can paste my link . this is the link of my campain. its is for gamers.

https://teespring.com/new-eat-sleep-...2397&sid=front

I made an ad set in facebook ads with post engagement
Inside them i have set different group of persons related with gamers and playstation.
My cost per action is 
0,03€
0,07€
0,07€ 
For each different group. 

My budget is 5€ per day for each target group
I saw 51 click in my goo.gl link and a lot in the basic link in my ad.

What do you think i have to do? Do you think that i need more time?Or this is enough?


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

I would set up an ad targeting conversions not post engagement because Facebook is very smart and will just show a bunch of people who never part with their money otherwise. 

You need to install a Facebook pixel on your teespring account in order to achieve this https://community.teespring.com/training-center/getting-started-with-the-facebook-pixel/

Generally 5€/day may not be enough to get conversions but you can try. 

This is challenging because they need 50 conversions/week to properly optimize. It used to be less but they increased the #... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mihalis19 (Sep 11, 2016)

I already made a
Conversion with 4-5 images of this product! But what is the best settings? Cpm? Cpc? There are a lot! Is there any video that will help with new facebook ad site? Or can someone give me instruction to setting up a good ad? i just want the charge settings! I already have installed pixel


----------



## lostmase (Nov 8, 2017)

There is a free likebot for instagram you can install in google chrome called everliker or something like that. Very effective.


----------



## CGibson92 (Sep 7, 2017)

For learning about how to use Facebook ads you can look at Social Media Examiner https://www.socialmediaexaminer.com/how-to-set-up-an-effective-facebook-ad-campaign/
Hubspot 
https://blog.hubspot.com/blog/tabid...-facebook-ads-that-actually-work-and-why.aspx
and Kissmetric
https://blog.kissmetrics.com/deep-dive-facebook-advertising/

All are great resources for marketing in general but have spotlight articles which I've included on how to market using Facebook ads.


----------



## jennGO (Mar 11, 2014)

mihalis19 said:


> I already made a
> Conversion with 4-5 images of this product! But what is the best settings? Cpm? Cpc? There are a lot! Is there any video that will help with new facebook ad site? Or can someone give me instruction to setting up a good ad? i just want the charge settings! I already have installed pixel




The setting should be set to conversions not for post engagement that is the problem 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yahmed2 (Dec 11, 2017)

Instagram is by far the best social media site for fashion ads.


----------

